# Stress Zyme does work as a cycling product



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

This is what happened, I over stocked one of my tanks with fishes because I had to get my other tank empty for some small fish so they can grow and can be put in the general population. After a while the small fishes grew and then I did not overstock that tank. Well I tested my water on that tank and my ammonia was very high with no nitrites showing; that was two days ago. I was in the cycling mode again. Because I heard very postive reviews about Bio Spira and it is now called Safe Start, I did not want to go broke buying that product. So I bought something a lot cheaper. The name of the product is Stress Zyme. A 16 oz bottle treats 976 gallons and it cost about 16 bucks. I put Stress Zyme in the tank, two days ago, and my tank now has 0 ammoina. I always hear people say negative things about bacteria starters and that they don't work but in my opinon, it helped me. So all you haters, bacteria starters, they do work.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree, used stress zyme in all my other tanks before which worked great. SeaChem makes a nice one too, call stability.
I think the Key is you'll need to have fish already in the tank in order for the bacteria starters to work. without the ammoina produced by fish all the bacteria you added will die off since there's no food available for them.
it helps by adding a good amount of bacteria in the tank instead of waiting for weeks until they develop naturally.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

i have always used nutrafin cycle to my new tanks and when doing water change.but now as JP said i use seachem stability works great also.cant go wrong withstress zyme i have heard also that it also works to. whatever gets the job done


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Unless you tested the nitrates this really doesnt say much. What probably happened is you overloaded the current bio capacity which is why you had an ammonia spike. As your ammonia consuming bacteria population grew to handle the increased bio-load....so would your nitrite consuming bacteria colony. If this was a completely new tank with new gravel and a new filter...then you might have something...but it sounds more like this was just a mini-cycle because you overloaded your bio-filtration...and it needed time to catch up.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Unless you tested the nitrates this really doesnt say much. What probably happened is you overloaded the current bio capacity which is why you had an ammonia spike. As your ammonia consuming bacteria population grew to handle the increased bio-load....so would your nitrite consuming bacteria colony. If this was a completely new tank with new gravel and a new filter...then you might have something...but it sounds more like this was just a mini-cycle because you overloaded your bio-filtration...and it needed time to catch up.


Agree! Did you test your nitrite or nitrates?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You're talking about API Stresszyme right? I used this to cycle my first Piranha Tank. Worked for me too.
I think it has to do with the shelf life of the product--when I bought mine the LFS had just gotten in a fresh box. I bet the people who've had no luck with this product bought bottles that were sitting on the shelf for 6 months.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

What is there in Stress Zyme that safely accelerates a cycle is what I am wondering.

A lot of the products have enzymes in them which they say "lock" ammonia. But that still isn't cycling.

Maybe its just broken down compounds creating a source of ammonia and cuasing bacterial growth inside the tank?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I dont know if it works but im useing it in my cycle.
i paid 20$ so i hope it not money down the drain.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Unless you tested the nitrates this really doesnt say much. What probably happened is you overloaded the current bio capacity which is why you had an ammonia spike. As your ammonia consuming bacteria population grew to handle the increased bio-load....so would your nitrite consuming bacteria colony. If this was a completely new tank with new gravel and a new filter...then you might have something...but it sounds more like this was just a mini-cycle because you overloaded your bio-filtration...and it needed time to catch up.


yes i second that notion also!


----------

